# MP3 player recommendations please



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

My Hymer has a Sony radio/CD with MP3 capability, USB input and an analogue line input. I thought I could store my 60Gb or so of music on memory sticks but in practice it's been impossible to select anything so I need an alternative. 

What can people recommend? I don't much like iTunes as a program, being used to Windows Media Player and certainly don't like paying the sort of money Apple charge for their tracks, so I suppose iPods are out. I'd also like something which can have a dock fixed to the MH, removing the need for external cables lying around.

I'd appreciate any advice.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Ipods can still be used, you don't have to purchase from Apple or use itunes.

I do use iPod and iTunes and I find it very easy and convienient to use. and if i get sent a file, or download a file, I can import to iTunes no problem at all.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

steco1958 said:


> I do use iPod and iTunes and I find it very easy and convienient to use. and if i get sent a file, or download a file, I can import to iTunes no problem at all.


I was going to say that :wink:

Gerald


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

I was under the impression that the Apple system uses a different compression system to MP3. Is it called AAC? Anyway, my point is will normal MP3s and WMAs work with an iPOD?

Also, what's the best way to set it up for MH use? I mean in terms of a clip to hold the player, perhaps even recharge it and make the connection to the radio.

Mike


----------



## shingi (Apr 18, 2008)

I have had a Sony HW-HD5 for I've about 4 years now. It has been brilliant. It has 13-ish hours of battery life and is easy to use. We hook it up to our (also a Sony) radio with MP3 facility player in the van quite often. There are probably new versions of it by now but I would certainly buy Sony again.


----------



## Carper (Aug 15, 2007)

Hi

My advice would be an iPod. I have 2 and an iPhone :roll:

I have one of these fitted (PARROT MKi9200) in my car <Parrot> I have the option of USB, 3.5mm jack or iPod connector. I can also play the iPhone through the Bluetooth. The unit utilises the vehicle speakers, and the volume control is on the wireless remote control

It cost about £250 fitted

Doug


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

captmike said:


> I was under the impression that the Apple system uses a different compression system to MP3. Is it called AAC? Anyway, my point is will normal MP3s and WMAs work with an iPOD?
> 
> Also, what's the best way to set it up for MH use? I mean in terms of a clip to hold the player, perhaps even recharge it and make the connection to the radio.
> 
> Mike


Mike,

It really is a personal thing, when you copy a file or import a file within iTunes it will copy the original file and convert it to an m4a file and catalogue it under the album / artist / song name, if you don't want this type of organisation thats fine, but I find that I like it and that it is easy to use, I have the iPod touch, 32 Gb and I store approx 5000 tracks, + some pictures, and my pod casts.

There is a device called an iPod dock, where you can place the device and you then connect the dock to the radio into the aux in if you have one.


----------



## Wupert (Aug 6, 2007)

captmike said:


> I was under the impression that the Apple system uses a different compression system to MP3. Is it called AAC? Anyway, my point is will normal MP3s and WMAs work with an iPOD?
> 
> Also, what's the best way to set it up for MH use? I mean in terms of a clip to hold the player, perhaps even recharge it and make the connection to the radio.
> 
> Mike


We have a Sony MEx BT 3700U with usb in our MH and the ipod works perfectly with it it says on the instruction book "Made for ipod"

In fact I'm sure any player with usb connectivity will work with your Sony


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

What kind of fitting is an auxilliary input on a standard x250 Fiat Ducato radio? Is it a USB?


----------



## Patrick_Phillips (Aug 17, 2006)

Surely all you need is a USB pen disk (8Gb for £10), copy your MP3 files on to it and plug it straight into your radio. Am I missing something?
Patrick


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Here's one at a good price.

http://www.aldi.co.uk/uk/html/offers/2827_11961.htm?WT.mc_id=2009-11-13-11-46

Dick


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Patrick_Phillips said:


> Surely all you need is a USB pen disk (8Gb for £10), copy your MP3 files on to it and plug it straight into your radio. Am I missing something?
> Patrick


No your not missing anything, if thats what you want to do, and you can get quite a few songs on there, but if you want something a little more sophisticated, there are more options, also you are able to make play lists, play genres, or just a single artist from the vast array you can store on an mp3 player.


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

With an Ipod or similar Apple component, Itunes converts the music to enable the system to have as many as possible on the amount of disc space that is possible, I tunes DOES NOT convert your original music ie it will still be there for you to use as mp3's, what it DOES do is whilst loading it onto your component it reformats the MP3 into different formats ie AAC etc, the music is generally of better quality than an MP3 and as has already been stated Itunes is extremely easy to use.
BUT an ipod will ALSO use MP3s all you do is change the format you want in preferences.

We have used the Apple system for a number of years now and I have built up a fantastic collection of tracks totalling over 60000.


----------



## captmike (Sep 30, 2008)

Thank you everyone for your useful suggestions. I'm going away now for a few days R&R in Portugal and will cogitate on the answers. I hope I'll be able to sort something out when I'm back next week, particularly if I can find a suitable dock for the player.

Cheers,

Mike


----------



## camallison (Jul 15, 2009)

gelathae said:


> What kind of fitting is an auxilliary input on a standard x250 Fiat Ducato radio? Is it a USB?


All depends on the converter/builder of the motorhome, but many are a low-spec Blaupunkt. All Blaupunkt of recent build (post-2000) have provision of an auxiliary (aux) input on the back - just purchase off fleabay an aux to 3.5mm cable - they are quite cheap, but be careful that it IS the one for your radio. Then just drop the radio out (simples), plug in the new cable, routing it through the glove box where it can sit coiled when not in use. The glovebox lid closes OK with the lead brought out to one corner.

PM me if you want any pics or where I bought my lead.

Colin


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

_All depends on the converter/builder of the motorhome, but many are a low-spec Blaupunkt. All Blaupunkt of recent build (post-2000) have provision of an auxiliary (aux) input on the back - just purchase off fleabay an aux to 3.5mm cable - they are quite cheap, but be careful that it IS the one for your radio. Then just drop the radio out (simples), plug in the new cable, routing it through the glove box where it can sit coiled when not in use. The glovebox lid closes OK with the lead brought out to one corner. _

Thanks. Its a swift Mondial but I haven't taken delivery yet. The van is supposed to come with a radio/MP3 but I'm not sure what that means. But I was also wondering whether my phone/MP3 player will fit into the auxiliary input. I had assumed it would be in an accessible place but clearly this is not the case.

I raised this issue here (not wanting to hijack the thread) because I thought it would also be relevant to the original post.


----------



## CandA (May 1, 2005)

Away from the Apple stable, we've been using a Creative Zen Vision:M for 2 years now. Plays 30Gb worth of MP3/WMA's copied from our home PC, never had any problems with it, battery life at least 13 hours. Currently use an FM Tuner as the Van radio lacks a line-in.

Sleep function which Carol would be lost without at night. In use almost daily since April of this year


----------

